# Info on this Miami



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 25, 2015)

It belongs to a local collector





 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Mar 26, 2015)

If you pass I am interested in it. Or if you want to flip it for some profit let me know. I could also pick the bike up. No shipping.
Thanks, Jkent


----------



## Wcben (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow...don't see many Latonia's at all... To a Miami fan this would be/is a great find....


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 26, 2015)

So if your friend wants top dollar, he could sell the possibility of converting it into a Flying Merkel by removing the badge and throwing on some low profile fenders


----------



## Iverider (Mar 26, 2015)

Double check the top tube and downtube for straightness. It looks like it COULD have a gentle bend in the photo (from the fork bending exercise), but it's hard to tell from photos alone.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 26, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Double check the top tube and downtube for straightness. It looks like it COULD have a gentle bend in the photo (from the fork bending exercise), but it's hard to tell from photos alone.












======================
======================


----------



## barracuda (Mar 26, 2015)

Interested in the crankset if you part!


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 26, 2015)

Straighten that fork out and its good to go!


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 26, 2015)

*price seems fine*

I would pay that if I were looking for that specific model for my collection.
Its nice bike, the fact that it a complete bike it even better.
If you dont have to ship it much better.

If your looking to flip, you will probably only make a few hundred more and break up a complete bike.

I does seem to have that slight bend in the frame.


Just something you gotta get over, life is not perfect, neither are all these bike people scrutinize.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 26, 2015)

abe lugo said:


> I would pay that if I were looking for that specific model for my collection.
> Its nice bike, the fact that it a complete bike it even better.
> If you dont have to ship it much better.
> 
> ...






Nicely said, I couldn't agree more...*caveat emptor!*


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 26, 2015)

My advice is that its a good deal and hurry up and flippy flip before I seal the deal on a Miami built Latonia I am working on and splash the pseudo Merkel market.
You move a lot of stuff whole and I think you'll be okay in the end.
Chris


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 26, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> Straighten that fork out and its good to go!














==========================
==========================


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 26, 2015)

Seller has decided to hold onto the bike for awhile. I think my interest in it sparked something. It is no longer for sale at the price of $400 he quoted me.

Oh well. He is just down the street so I will keep trying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

